# Roof Deck over living space



## shakmart (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi All!

In the planning stage of a small unit with a walk out roof deck over living space. Looking to build myself and install roofing myself with the assistance of hired help and family - not a construction pro but am capable.

Located in Smoggy los angeles.

Blue area is the sloped section between parapet walls

Nothing is final yet but getting closer.

Roof deck is between two side parapet walls. 25ft slope by 20 ft wide. Likely to be ripped dimensional lumber over flat sub deck below. Slope is about 3/8 per foot all flowing one direction to end of roof collecting in gutter then to street.

My idea or intent is keeping the framing very simple and in one direction to avoid any changes in direction etc and frame out very beefy and well made.

Would like to nail down down a Certainteed nail base with with mid ply and sa cap.

then lay down pressure treated sleepers to get back to level and then place pre made or custom made hardwood deck tiles…

This way i can access roof for repair and maintenance.

What are your thoughts - Is this a viable option? are there other ways to do it considering I would like to do it myself? Trying to avoid - flames - fumes and learning curves…

Is this product decent anything to be wary of before i undergo this plan...

Greatly appreciate your help and any tips









Thanks

Greg


----------

